# Boomerang



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

I was at the neighborhood park over the weekend with my kids and this little kid that lives a few doors down was there with this old beat up boomerang and was trying to cut tape off with his teeth 😂. He asked if I had scissors and I laughed and said no but I have a knife. When he handed me the thing I immediately noticed the markings on it and believe it was a very nice boomerang at one point in time, it even had a very faint signature on it and a number 7 along with a kangaroo 🦘 burned into it. Needless to say I wanted to repair it so I asked him if I could fix it and what his favorite color was, he said yes and red. So here's what I did to bring it back to life the best I could while leaving the markings. I didn't spend too much time with it because he literally came ringing my doorbell every day asking if I was finished 😂. So here's the before and after!


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

Nice! The kid must be excited.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

202 said:


> Nice! The kid must excited.


Thank you! He came by again and grabbed it this evening and his face lit up!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Good on you Jon.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice job,you a good man Jon


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Cool! Great repair and an even better deed!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

I had one almost exactly the same as that one when I was in my late teens. That's actually a pretty accurate boomerang. I got to where I could catch it almost every time... I went thru a bunch of boomerangs, they all break eventually when you miss the catch, but they're a bunch of fun. Does he shoot slingshots yet?


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Awesome Jon, that's the way to do it,....he'll never forget it and who knows what good things you've planted in his noggin...nice work!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> Good on you Jon.


Thanks man. I couldn't pass it up lol


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Nice job,you a good man Jon


Thank you brother skarrd!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

StringSlap said:


> Cool! Great repair and an even better deed!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> I had one almost exactly the same as that one when I was in my late teens. That's actually a pretty accurate boomerang. I got to where I could catch it almost every time... I went thru a bunch of boomerangs, they all break eventually when you miss the catch, but they're a bunch of fun. Does he shoot slingshots yet?


Oh nice that's is cool! I had a cheap one growing up so I never got to experience the come back part haha. I may have to get one now or make one 😁. And no on the slingshots the boy doesn't have much structure in his life so if I gave him a sling he'll never have supervision when shooting unless its from me. He's probably 8 or 9 and I see him regularly but have never seen him with an adult unfortunately. Maybe one day!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> Awesome Jon, that's the way to do it,....he'll never forget it and who knows what good things you've planted in his noggin...nice work!


Thanks bottlecap! I think he truly appreciated it and hopefully some seeds were planted 🙂


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Nice repair job


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Awesome! It's good to hear of a kid outside doing something fun these days. Great repair as well.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

devils son in law said:


> Awesome! It's good to hear of a kid outside doing something fun these days. Great repair as well.


I know right! That's what I said to my wife lol you definitely don't see that much anymore. Made fixing it even that much better! And thank you 🙂


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Way to go Jon👍


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Tag said:


> Way to go Jon👍


Thanks Tag!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Did you give him a slingshot?


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

we're only kids for a short time in this life, any good deed an act of kindness or kind words helps in character building, when he grows up he will remember the bloke that fixed his boomerang. and look at it this way, if your down the park and get knocked out by a boomerang at least you no it was a well made one lol cheers


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> Did you give him a slingshot?


Lol no way haha I'm not going to be held accountable for that one.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

robertappleyard66 said:


> we're only kids for a short time in this life, any good deed an act of kindness or kind words helps in character building, when he grows up he will remember the bloke that fixed his boomerang. and look at it this way, if your down the park and get knocked out by a boomerang at least you no it was a well made one lol cheers


I'm sure he will! And I had a good time fixing it cosmetically I have no clue if it will even fly with that repair lol and I didn't want to test it either haha.


----------



## robertappleyard66 (12 mo ago)

Jcharmin92 said:


> I'm sure he will! And I had a good time fixing it cosmetically I have no clue if it will even fly with that repair lol and I didn't want to test it either haha.


mate the kid would be wrapped that he got his slingshot back looking brand new, for the first few throws anyhow. its the only sport i no where you dont mind the ammo banking sideways in the air and return to sender shots. cheers mate


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Lol no way haha I'm not going to be held accountable for that one.


I respect your shooting skills, building skills and your decision...but it sure is a shame.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slide-Easy said:


> I respect your shooting skills, building skills and your decision...but it sure is a shame.


Thank you for that and it is a shame lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

yep the way everyone is so sue happy these days you have to very careful of every kindness you might gift,,,,,,,sighs.


----------

